# New Toy, Truck Gun



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Building a few ARs to play around with and hog hunt a little. I'm a huge bolt action guy, not so much an AR guy. Never have been but have somewhat enjoyed this so far. Still waiting on my LPK for my Spikes lowers so it's sitting in a DPMS lower right now. 10.5" .300 Blackout Sanders Armory upper with Spikes lower. Also building a 16" 300 Blackout and 16" .223 Wylde. Parts are slowing coming in every day. Should have them all three running in little over a month. 

This one or the 16" will be sporting a ATN night sight scope when they release the new version in a couple months. The 10.5" will be suppressed as soon as the stamp comes through.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I need some advice on AR. Simpleman let Dillian botrow his 10 first of the season, yea he wants to get rid of his Tikka and get a 308 for next seaaon


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jaster said:


> I need some advice on AR. Simpleman let Dillian botrow his 10 first of the season, yea he wants to get rid of his Tikka and get a 308 for next seaaon


If it wasn't for JohnB I'd be lost on this one. There is a billion things you can order for these guns from every price range possible. I just wanted something clean and simple. 

I've owned and have ARs now just never built one from top to bottom. After building I probably wouldn't buy a factory gun again.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Fancy. Couldn't afford the rail mounted cup holder?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Fancy. Couldn't afford the rail mounted cup holder?


No I drank $10 glasses of Bourbon last night.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice, should be a fun lil gun


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That turned out nice! I really want to build a big bore rifle next.... thinking .458 socom 

https://youtu.be/cheDdArbo_A


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm gonna build a 5.56 for deer and have a Staal mounted under the barrel. Piss off a whole bunch of folks at once.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice definitely post a range report of this!

John I got one in the works for a 458 Socom. Dang parts will be trickling in lol I thought 450 or .50 but after looking at the bullet selection definitely a .458 Socom.

Watch Splittine will start hunting with these and his bolt guns will be safe queens. About what is going to happen next year when I get a load worked up for my Wolverine.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Nice definitely post a range report of this!
> 
> John I got one in the works for a 458 Socom. Dang parts will be trickling in lol I thought 450 or .50 but after looking at the bullet selection definitely a .458 Socom.
> 
> Watch Splittine will start hunting with these and his bolt guns will be safe queens. About what is going to happen next year when I get a load worked up for my Wolverine.


Haha I doubt that. I normally take at least different 3 rifles to the woods with me every weekend. I like to share the love. 

Got the lower built today. Just waiting on my trigger pins and I'll be ready to burn some powder. I'm pleased with it so far. We will see what kinda groups it can shoot next weekend.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

...


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

John B. said:


> That turned out nice! I really want to build a big bore rifle next.... thinking .458 socom
> 
> http://youtu.be/cheDdArbo_A


.50 Beowulf ammo is cheaper than .458 socom, but if you reload it doesn't really matter. With that said when I get a big bore AR it will be the .50 Beowulf.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Is that just a "brace" on the buffer tube or is it a stock making it a sbr?

You mentioned your stamp coming in for a suppressor do you already have one for it being a sbr if that is a actual stock?

Building them is a lot of fun, tons of parts to choose from! and its addicting.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

N-Reel-Trouble said:


> Is that just a "brace" on the buffer tube or is it a stock making it a sbr?
> 
> You mentioned your stamp coming in for a suppressor do you already have one for it being a sbr if that is a actual stock?
> 
> Building them is a lot of fun, tons of parts to choose from! and its addicting.


That is a thordsen cheek weld... it's just a bad angle. Completely legal on an AR pistol as long as it isn't built with "intent to shoulder"


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Like John said its a Thordsen. I'll use it till I get my SBR stamp back. It's ATF approved like the Sig Brace. It also allows you to legally "shoulder" the gun to shoot. Here's a better angle


----------

